# All you GSP folks!



## southGAlefty (Dec 31, 2008)

I like seeing pictures of shorthairs, post yours!

Here's mine, Deuce is 16 weeks old today


----------



## Pudge (Dec 31, 2008)

good looking pup!!


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Browning88 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Briley*

First 2 is my pup Briley, third is my dads 4 month old Jake, no picture of Tyson, Lefty, and Cowboy.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 31, 2008)

Pretty dogs guys ya'll keep them coming, any of ya'll post your bird dogs, doesn't have to be a GSP


----------



## Ruger GSP (Dec 31, 2008)

here is mine. his name is ruger, and he is 12 weeks old. Biggest chicken Ive ever known.


----------



## TigerGalLE (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is Scout, my 14 wk old GSP/Brittany mix


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 31, 2008)

southGAlefty said:


> Pretty dogs guys ya'll keep them coming, any of ya'll post your bird dogs, doesn't have to be a GSP



You have gone and done it now. 







Now here is Joe. He is a GSP. I just couldnt find the pic this morning. 







Remi again


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 31, 2008)

Here are some of mine   Gotta thank Tuff for the pictures she took. She is really good with that camera!!

Top row on left is Darli and on the right is a pup from Rose... Ana

Second row on left is Anne Marie and on the right is Rose, mother to the pups and sister of Darli!

Third row is Sadie. The pups were born at our place, Rose was my first 
GSP and she is the reason I fell in love with this breed, and Darli next from the same litter 

Sadie came at 2 months old, from Alabama


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 1, 2009)

Good looking dogs everybody!


----------



## GSP man (Jan 1, 2009)

A few of Maggie doing her thing


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 1, 2009)

southGAlefty said:


> Pretty dogs guys ya'll keep them coming, any of ya'll post your bird dogs, doesn't have to be a GSP



Hows the training going with your pup?  You were reading Gun Dog right?


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## vol man (Jan 1, 2009)

this is elly mae.  she is about 2 years old.  she came from a breeder in dallas, ga.  her kennel name was "shnookie" and she had a sister named "cookie".  i would love to find someone else who got dogs from this litter.  she has zero interest in hunting


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 1, 2009)

how did you intro her to the bird?


----------



## spilltheblood (Jan 2, 2009)

Great post I dont have a gun dog but enjoy checking everyones out great pics


----------



## Muddywater (Jan 6, 2009)

some of the best pics i have seen in a long time


----------



## lawdawg915 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Chip*

Here is Chip, eights years old


----------



## liveoutside (Jan 14, 2009)

this was a bad post for me to look at. i've been waiting on my first gsp to be born for 2 months. i get to pick her out of the litter in 2 more weeks. cant wait to have a pic to show here!


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats in advance   Looking forward to seeing pictures of your little treasure 




liveoutside said:


> this was a bad post for me to look at. i've been waiting on my first gsp to be born for 2 months. i get to pick her out of the litter in 2 more weeks. cant wait to have a pic to show here!


----------



## Michael (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been blessed to own many fine Shorthairs!


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 14, 2009)

just did some work today...


----------



## dakotajoe (Jan 15, 2009)

*My dog Pete*

The first one is My dad, my uncle and myself with some birds we shot one afternoon in SD and that is Pete and Cooper.  The second one is Me and Pete.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 15, 2009)

Some healthy looking livers Michael!


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Jan 16, 2009)

Great thread.  Don't guess I'll ever see a "post your cocker" thread.    mine is in my avatar.  Love the pointing pics.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 16, 2009)

I like a english cocker too but get yourself a GSP!


----------



## Michael (Jan 17, 2009)

southGAlefty said:


> Some healthy looking livers Michael!




Thank's! They're decendants of Tear. He won the GA Regional in 2002 and 2003, one of only 3 dogs to ever win it twice.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 21, 2009)

this is no doe up at Barnesly Gardens In Adairesville


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 21, 2009)

one more


----------



## fredw (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had the pleasure of hunting over Maggie and No Doe.....and enjoyed every minute of it.  Great dogs.  Great thread.


----------



## kbad (Jan 22, 2009)

Beutifull dogs.
Hey Tuffdog would you mind me asking a few questions of you, on how you got yours to point, I am having a hard time getting my Gsp to point.


----------



## hummdaddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*my weimers will point at the couch or my king size bed all day long*


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 22, 2009)

fredw said:


> I've had the pleasure of hunting over Maggie and No Doe.....and enjoyed every minute of it.  Great dogs.  Great thread.



Taking them to KS next December!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 23, 2009)

vol man said:


> this is elly mae.  she is about 2 years old.  she came from a breeder in dallas, ga.  her kennel name was "shnookie" and she had a sister named "cookie".  i would love to find someone else who got dogs from this litter.  she has zero interest in hunting



VERY nice looking dog none the less


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jan 23, 2009)

The is Gabby.  She is 6.5 years old, and can go as hard as any dog I've ever been around.  These are fantastic dogs, and I can say I proudly own one.  I know the first picture is kinda funny looking, but I liked it!


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 24, 2009)

*sorry for the size....*

I picked up this pretty girl from Tuffdawg last week!  Her name is Remi and her pics have already been posted above, but here they are again, plus a couple more!  We've really enjoyed having her around the house, and our googly eyed basset loves her to death!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Jan 24, 2009)

Aww my googly eyed basset loves my GSP/Britt mix too!! I don't think I could ever separate them!


----------



## liveoutside (Feb 6, 2009)

i finally got to pick mine out. and get to pick her up in about a week.


----------



## Dirt-Broke (Feb 6, 2009)

*Well....*

Ok, I hate to say it but I think I have the upper hand here....LOL....I see lots of pretty shorthairs here BUT nobody's got a three-legged super dog like ROMEO!!!  

Yeah, we're pointer folks but everyone loves "Meo" and the heart he's got!  Gotta love a 50 lb, 8 month old pup that thinks he's a lap dog and still loves to find him some birds!!  Oh.. and did I mention his BFF is a 
10 lb. "Schnoodle"??


----------



## jicard3 (Feb 10, 2009)

That's a beautiful point. What happened to him? Ya'll throw some of them pointer pics up here too! I know they are all out workin' this time of year.


----------



## Dirt-Broke (Feb 10, 2009)

jicard3 said:


> That's a beautiful point. What happened to him? Ya'll throw some of them pointer pics up here too! I know they are all out workin' this time of year.




Hi- if you are referring to the above post about Romeo...when he was 9 weeks old two of our Jacks Russells jumped on him and broke that leg.  We fought for 5 weeks to save it but no luck...he is an absolutely AWESOME dog.


----------



## jicard3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dirt-Broke said:


> Hi- if you are referring to the above post about Romeo...when he was 9 weeks old two of our Jacks Russells jumped on him and broke that leg.  We fought for 5 weeks to save it but no luck...he is an absolutely AWESOME dog.



Yes, that is who I was referring to. He is a beautiful dog. I hate to hear that about his leg, but it's good to see the intensity in his eyes in that pic of him on point! Doesn't look like it slows him down any.


----------



## cobb (Feb 22, 2009)

awesome thread!! they should change the name to-

Georgia shorthaired pointers!! 

great looking dogs everybody-


----------



## gspwaterfowl (Feb 23, 2009)

*pic*

pic


----------



## dakotajoe (May 6, 2010)

Just thought I'd add my pup.. She's a one year old GSP/ English Setter mix.


----------



## chris mcdaniel (May 7, 2010)

*McDaniel's Birdhuntin Buddy*


----------



## JuliaH (May 8, 2010)

I love that picture of him in your avatar!!  He is a cool dog for sure!

Here are a couple of my young ones... one is from a litter I raised, and the young male (picture on the right) I bought and he has so far been well worth the cost!!  Both of these youngsters compete in Field Trials and had their Derby points early on! Sam got his at 10 months I think, and Annie got hers just over a year old 






chris mcdaniel said:


> View attachment 523815


----------



## Sam H (May 8, 2010)

TigerGalLE said:


> Here is Scout, my 14 wk old GSP/Brittany mix



Now that's a first for me...Best of both worlds...I'm curious to see how he develops..PLEASE keep us posted!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BONE (May 9, 2010)

*To hot*

Jake the wild dog


----------



## jbp84 (May 9, 2010)

i dont know if this thread applies to me here is my contribution his name is coupe pointer/bulldog mix we think last weekend on 1st he turned a year old weighs 55-60 pounds and is best dog i ever owned the GF wont let him set foot near the woods the gsp is a beautiful dog


----------



## Derek Edge (May 9, 2010)

Well, here are a few pics of my Copper.  I reluctantly post these because he's going through his teenage years right now (10 months old) and is really trying my patience, but we'll get through it fine.  He has managed to tear up a $300 kennel by chewing through the wire and getting out while we're at work.  When I get home, he'll just be laying on the porch, dirty as heck from running in the swamp all day while we are away...aggravating joker, but I love him...lol.


----------



## goose buster (May 13, 2010)

Here's mine


----------



## Nobody (May 15, 2010)

Here is my Gracie. She is about 8 months old and she doesnt let us forget! She is a good buddy though(thats about it)





Mid Air!








She really loves to swim now...


----------



## GSP man (May 17, 2010)

*The Pointer sisters*

This is Maggie and Sis, Maggie is 6 and Sis is 1.5 years old.  They are 1/2 sisters and they really work well together.  Maggie is pointing in both pictures with Sis backing.


----------



## Michelle (May 23, 2010)

*GSP/English Setter*



dakotajoe said:


> Just thought I'd add my pup.. She's a one year old GSP/ English Setter mix.



Where did you get her? My Bella will be 2 in November. She is GSP/English Setter too.


----------



## Southern_Gent (May 26, 2010)

*"Scotch" our GSP Pup!*

This is our GSP "Scotch", we got him from a GON member!


----------



## JuliaH (May 26, 2010)

I'm not sure which is cuter, the pup or that smiling little boy   Beautiful!!!

Julia


----------



## Lee (May 26, 2010)

Y'all are killing me, you got me looking through the classifieds again with this thread.


----------



## maker4life (May 26, 2010)




----------



## JuliaH (May 26, 2010)

Maker they are beautiful 

Julia


----------



## chris mcdaniel (May 27, 2010)

Maker them are some fine looking GSP'Syou have there


----------



## pslavik08 (May 29, 2010)

This is my 12 week old GSP Buck i just got him 4 days ago and he's already retrieving like a maniac and loves the water. I can;t wait to train him to be an awesome bird dog.


----------



## ButcherTony (May 29, 2010)

heres pebbles


----------



## weathermantrey (May 31, 2010)

Here is mine. He is pebble's brother.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 29, 2012)

Bump for an oldy but goody


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 30, 2012)

Now that I have had time to have my dogs for some years, let me show you some pictures    First is Annie, now a Field Champion (daughter of Rose and Cole Bier). Annie is my first Field Champion.... does that make her special? You bet!     Then  Gus. At 4 years old, he has the talent to go to training next summer and hopefully get his FC too (litter mate to Annie). Then Sam. This was taken a year ago, and I gotta get the camera busy!  He is a son of Cole Bier, out of FC Royalerun All Bets Are Off, and one point away right now from his FC title. The little pup is Prinz, who has gone to be a hunting partner for the family who has him now. Also a son of Cole Bier. 

The last two pictures are Rose and Cole Bier. Rose started this journey for me and she will always be the best for me. She is very special... and an AKC Senior Hunter.  The last picture is of DC-NGDC Doublerun Cole Bier. There are not enough words to say how good that dog is and how consistently he has put his mark on his pups.  

We do field trials and I am not much of a hunter. Not that I don't like hunting.... nope, but you would not want me trying to shoot over a dog in the field... oh my!  So we do trials and hunt tests. 

This thread is indeed an oldy but goody!  Let's get it going again!  My post is just a tribute to a fine dog who is 10 years old now.... Cole Bier is one of the best!  

It was fun seeing a picture of Buddy again (the duck hunting GSP back on post #46). I see other GSPs I recognize too   And how are those babies coming along?  They sure were pretty babies!!  

I like the spice and energy of the GSP and they are so versatile!

Julia


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 30, 2012)

You got some good looking dogs Ms. Julia! I love the liver/roan colored pups.


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks   

I love all the pictures and stories on this thread 

Julia


----------



## JonesCoJason (Dec 31, 2012)

This is my GSP/Lab mix.  she is eating her christmas present (a bone from a huge bone in Ribeye).  we start training with Aline this weekend.


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty girl!!  Enjoy the training with Aline! It is always fun to watch your dog learn


----------



## John Porter (Dec 31, 2012)

Here is my GWP. She will be 2 yrs old come May. Got her from another GON member in GA.


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice John Porter!  If your GWP comes from the parents I think she does.... she is a good dog all around!  

And our GON friend told me recently he had gone to the dark side and got him a GSP to compliment all his fuzzy dogs 

Julia




John Porter said:


> Here is my GWP. She will be 2 yrs old come May. Got her from another GON member in GA.


----------



## John Porter (Dec 31, 2012)

JuliaH said:


> Nice John Porter!  If your GWP comes from the parents I think she does.... she is a good dog all around!
> 
> And our GON friend told me recently he had gone to the dark side and got him a GSP to compliment all his fuzzy dogs
> 
> Julia




 The sire is Reece After Hours The Buck Stops Here and the dam is Dakota Arbach XIV.  The breeder was Barry Rogers out of Grant, Florida..


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 1, 2013)

Different person altogether   Still a nice looking GWP.  



John Porter said:


> The sire is Reece After Hours The Buck Stops Here and the dam is Dakota Arbach XIV. The breeder was Barry Rogers out of Grant, Florida..


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 2, 2013)

Pretty GWP!


----------



## John Porter (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks all.. I like her alot and she is great to hunt behind. Just need to find more birds as NC is about void of wild birds.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 3, 2013)

some good looking dogs


----------

